# Stihl MM55 or BF-KM Gearhead Question



## Dave H (Jan 18, 2017)

All:
New to the forum, so before I took too much of your valuable time, I wanted to thank you in advance for any help provided. Thank you!

Question: Would anyone have the gearhead part number for the Stihl MM55 or the the Stihl Kombi BF-KM mini-cultivator attachment? My understanding is the gearhead is the same. I am looking for the gearhead because I already have the shaft and two sets of tines. Thank you, again.


----------



## DND 9000 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi

The part number from the MM 55 gearhead and the BF-KM gearhead is the same: 4601 640 0102
On the MM 55 was a change in the gearhead part number. The older version was 4601 640 0101. There is also a TI bulletin about it (16.2013), but I don`t have this TI.


----------



## Dave H (Jan 18, 2017)

DND 9000 said:


> Hi
> 
> The part number from the MM 55 gearhead and the BF-KM gearhead is the same: 4601 640 0102
> On the MM 55 was a change in the gearhead part number. The older version was 4601 640 0101. There is also a TI bulletin about it (16.2013), but I don`t have this TI.


Thank you, DND..! I assume if they were both the same for the older model, the newer model would fit both. Would that also be your understanding?
Thank you, again. Dave H


----------



## DND 9000 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi Dave

The old gearhead was the same for both versions (MM 55 and BF-KM) and the new version is also the same for both versions (MM 55 and BF-KM). Yes, you are right.


----------



## Dave H (Jan 19, 2017)

Thank you, again, Sir..! I appreciate all your assistance.


----------

